# Layout Gemeindekonzeption



## Leola13 (29. April 2010)

Hai,

wie schon im Titel genannt suche ich Inspiration / Ideen für ein Layout einer Gemeindekonzeption.

Es handelt sich um ca. 20 Seiten die in drei grobe Bereiche eingeteilt sind :

- Chronik / Rückblick
- Ist-Stand
- Zukunft / Ausblick / Vision

Das Ganze soll nicht zu einer Bleiwüste ausarten, die sich sowieso keiner anschaut / durchliest.

Ich hatte daran gedacht zu den jeweiligen Unterpunkten (Gruppenvorstellungen, Aktivitäten, .. ) eine entsprechendes Bild einzufügen.

... aber dann sieht es doch wieder so aus, als ob krampfhaft versucht wurde ein Word Dokument durch schlechte Bilder aufzupeppen.

Gibt es irgendwo Anregungen für ein grundsätzliches Layout ?

Für jegliche Anregungen, Tipps bin ich dankbar.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Photoshop und InDesign stehen zur Verfügung


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. April 2010)

Hi,
erstell erstmal ein Gestaltungsraster, dann entscheide dich für eine Schrift.
So als Anfangsschritt.
Dann solltest du mit Text und bild im gestaltungsraster rumspielen und ausprobieren was du so alles damit machen kannst. Da kommt man oft auf ganz gute Ideen.

Versuch doch dein Meidum wie eine Zeitleiste aufzufassen und eventuelle Gestaltungsideen dazu einzubinden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (30. April 2010)

Hallo!



Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte daran gedacht zu den jeweiligen Unterpunkten (Gruppenvorstellungen, Aktivitäten, .. ) eine entsprechendes Bild einzufügen.


Was verstehst Du unter "Gruppenvorstellungen"?
Vorstellung der Teilnehmer?
Die haben in einer Gemeindekonzeption nichts zu suchen..... sondern gehören in den Gemeindebrief.
Schliesslich erscheint eine Gemeindekonzeption einmal im Jahr..... und in der Zeit werden die Teilnehmer kommen und gehen.



Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es irgendwo Anregungen für ein grundsätzliches Layout ?


Ein grunsätzliches Layout gibt es nicht..... jeder macht es halt anders.
Stelle Dir vor dass sich die Gemeinde präsentieren will..... dazu gehören eher keine Bilder (ausser evtl. auf der Titelseite) sondern Grafiken (z.B. für Statistiken).
Anregungen kannst Du Dir im Internet ansehen. 



Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> PS : Photoshop und InDesign stehen zur Verfügung


Die Grafiken lassen sich zwar sicherlich auch mit Photoshop "zusammenkloppen", aber Illustrator ist für Zeichnungen wohl eher geeignet.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. April 2010)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Leola13 Beitrag anzeigen
> PS : Photoshop und InDesign stehen zur Verfügung
> Die Grafiken lassen sich zwar sicherlich auch mit Photoshop "zusammenkloppen", aber Illustrator ist für Zeichnungen wohl eher geeignet.


Mit den Werkzeugen von Indesign läßt sich ja auch schon einiges bewerkstelligen.

Gruß


----------

